# Asturias



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have just returned from a brief holiday in Asturias.

Asturias is sooooooooooooo beautiful!! the grass is so green, yes they have grass.

We stayed in Gijon, a nice place with nice beaches, hired a car and toured around. The Picos de Europa were absolutely breathtaking! The rivers were crystal clear, the are fields full of light brown cows. The villages and small towns are so pretty and clean.

They also have that wet stuff that falls out of the sky, is it called rain? We had to buy a brolly!!

The food was in the main excellent, however some restaurants were expensive, 74€ for a Parrillada de Pescado, 65€ for a Paella, we didn't buy.

My Canary island Spanish was understood by all, however I had to listen very carefully to the different dialects. I asked a young lady where she was from, she replied," Bilbo,"
Then corrected herself to Bilbao.

The down side was, that from here in the Canary Island of El Hierro, it is a three plane jaunt, but because we are residents our fares were half price!! We travelled via Madrid, what an airport, Huge!!

We are now back to the tranquilidad of El Hierro, but Asturias, wow!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> We have just returned from a brief holiday in Asturias.
> 
> Asturias is sooooooooooooo beautiful!! the grass is so green, yes they have grass.
> 
> ...


I am really looking forward to going there some day - and to El Hierro too! - when our very elderly cat finally departs for that great hunting ground in the sky.

There is an excellent Spanish TV programme called Destinación España about people from overseas who have settled in different parts of Spain - this week it was about Asturias. It looked like a cross between Switzerland and the West of Ireland!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We have just returned from a brief holiday in Asturias.
> 
> Asturias is sooooooooooooo beautiful!! .......


Told yer so 

Come back real soon


----------

